# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Aunt 4ft tank



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi
This is my aunt's tank 1st step. Manage to put in the hardscape of driftwood only and progress have been slow. Will update when the rest of the plants are in.

I'm planning to put in java fern, java moss, other slow growing and low maintenance plants. Any suggestion on plants/aquascaping/... is appreciated.

The light for this tank is about 1.5 watt/gallon only. I may want to increase it to 2 depending on growth rate and look.

*Parameters*
Light - 1.5 watt/gallon
Filter by Eheim Classic 2217 (i think). 
Substrate - Aquaclay

Things are moving slow as she lives quite far away and I am always busy...

Anyways, here it is... Step 1 - hardscape


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

i like that piece of wood. I can see its quite tall, but if possible, i would move the right hand side of it further back, and rotate it so that some of the branches face forward a bit more. The back of the wood looks interesting but is a little lost. Place the stump of the wood in the back left corner, in a diagonal direction towards the front rightish. 

I would also level the substrate out a little.. sloping towards the back, for perspective.

show us some more pix when you're done.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think you should try somthing like this without the glosso as the foreground.

here is a cool link on how he sets it up.

http://www.deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/luis/dallas/


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I am doing something to it and will update once it is complete.

I was thinking of something like the posted picture, more of a triangular shape for aquascaping. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Update to the aquarium after 2 weekends. Tied moss and plants and awaiting growth now. Plan to add a little more light to make it 2 watt/gallon and CO2 which I have bought but unfortunately, solenoid missing the valve. Will exchange it later.

Anyways, here is the tank.
 

The middle bunch of plants is not planted and are floating. Going to leave it there as some reserve plants if I need to do more planting.

Sorry, didn't have any other photos.

Comments appreciated.
;-)


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is the foreground small stones covered with moss?


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Yup... the plan is for foreground full with moss, revealing only some red gravel on the right front.

I have no base substrate here. Just aquaclay.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

i can't really tell what you've done with the plants on the wood. I can't see what types you have and whether they're attached to the wood, behind it, or just caught up!
Could you clarify what's going on there for us. 

thanks


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Ben
Sorry for the confusion. You can click on the image to get a bigger one. 

Anyway, the front is nana. It looks funny there and I intend to change it.

Mid is normal java fern and some narrow java fern.

Bottom is rocks tied with java moss.
Moss on driftwood here and there (don't want to cover everything).

That's all. Java fern mostly.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Update to the tank after some time of letting it grow. I just went to her house to put in congo tetra, kuhli loach and cardinal tetra. Previously added quite a number of cherry, bee and blue.

Click on photo for bigger picture.


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

come on.. show us some more!


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

> Originally posted by scalare:
> come on.. show us some more!


I have not been to my auntie's place for quite some time with my camera. I think it's time to make a trip there. Will post once I snap some pictures. ;-)

The aquarium has stabilized qiute a bit and plants/fish are thriving.


----------

